# Decline of a design classic....



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, it's really happening at a pace now.... The mk 1 section is awash with eyebrows, 'lexus' lights and dump valves 

Was a nice car we had here once.

RIP Audi TT.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Post a pic of your favourite TT ever. Cheer yourself up... 

In fact let's all do it. Luke you start mate... 8)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

manphibian said:


> RIP Audi TT.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Eventually happens to all popular cars immaterial of make or model once the price drops to chav levels [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

This is beginning to [email protected]@ me right off... The MK1 section has gone down in the last three weeks...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

R80RTT said:


> This is beginning to [email protected]@ me right off... The MK1 section has gone down in the last three weeks...


Been thinking this myself recently too. Not quite the same as it was.

Here's hoping they get bored when they realise that sometimes owning a Mk1 TT means making financial sacrifices in order to keep up with the maintenance and repairs. Noticed that a few haven't lasted long in terms of ownership. :roll:



manphibian said:


> Well, it's really happening at a pace now.... The mk 1 section is awash with eyebrows, 'lexus' lights and dump valves


Anyone else think that dump valves sound like the whip sound from the song "The Legend of Xanadu" :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

burns said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > This is beginning to [email protected]@ me right off... The MK1 section has gone down in the last three weeks...


Been thinking this myself recently too. Not quite the same as it was.

Here's hoping they get bored when they realise that sometimes owning a Mk1 TT means making financial sacrifices in order to keep up with the maintenance and repairs. Noticed that a few haven't lasted long in terms of ownership.

Lol try reading my Lazyness Thread, commented on that yesterday ....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This is part of the natural life cycle of a classic design. There will be a lot of mk1s on the scrapheap over the next 5 years or so, leaving the good ones which remain in the hands of enthusiasts and then (hopefully) the rise of the mk1 TT as a true classic. 8)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

There has really been a sharp decline in the type of people buying mk1's, Im not really one for non OEM mods but some of the mods recently are truely terrible. One that makes me chuckle was a guy who didn't want to split his headlights to fit clear or smoked corners who painted the bottom half of the outer headlight lense with black smoke spray then bragged about how good it looked and the time he saved :lol: Or the guy who bought a cheapo chrome armrest from ebay then screwed it into the centre console permenantly damaging it and leaving exposed screw heads etc all because the proper one was too expensive :roll:

It is a real shame as its made me consider changing my car :? Luckily there aren't too many mk1's in my area and I haven't seen any chav'd up ones in the flesh yet (hopefully I never will). I've only had my TT a year and a half but the prices have dropped considerably even in that short time.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

andyTT180 said:


> There has really been a sharp decline in the type of people buying mk1's, Im not really one for non OEM mods but some of the mods recently are truely terrible. One that makes me chuckle was a guy who didn't want to split his headlights to fit clear or smoked corners who painted the bottom half of the outer headlight lense with black smoke spray then bragged about how good it looked and the time he saved :lol: Or the guy who bought a cheapo chrome armrest from ebay then screwed it into the centre console permenantly damaging it and leaving exposed screw heads etc all because the proper one was too expensive :roll:
> 
> It is a real shame as its made me consider changing my car :? Luckily there aren't too many mk1's in my area and I haven't seen any chav'd up ones in the flesh yet (hopefully I never will). I've only had my TT a year and a half but the prices have dropped considerably even in that short time.


We do have the pictures of people currently making there own mods from there shed... Thinking there part of the A Team... My favourite was the alloy knee pads... Eh metal.... Health and safety should of shut that one down... Car crash... Knee into pads... Oohps lost my knee cap... Never mind it cost me 35.00 from the TT Forum :lol: :lol: cheap and cheerful modification.... Why did nt Audi think of that one......


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know there's some TT's with some right tat on them now :x Those aftermarket headlights are also one of my most hated mods :evil:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

This chavin' is also unfortunately permeating its way into the Mk2 arena. Sad times....


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Original un-modified MK1s could go the same way as the late 60's Lotus Elans which are now being offered for sale for between £18,000 and £45,000.

I was looking to buy one for the last 2 years but as the money I had to buy one increased the cost of the car increased more


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I blame Les :lol:


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

andyTT180 said:


> . One that makes me chuckle was a guy who didn't want to split his headlights to fit clear or smoked corners who painted the bottom half of the outer headlight lense with black smoke spray then bragged about how good it looked and the time he saved :lol: :roll:
> 
> It is a real shame as its made me consider changing my car :? .


Well chap all i can say is please do change your car!!!

This is a great example as to why i chose to blank out the orange of my headlights this way

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=207438&p=2009070#p2009070

Something that really winds me up on the forum is the way TT owners Rip into other TT owners just because they don't like how someone has modded, customized there TT, if you don't like what someone has done and they have asked for peoples opinions a simple "sorry not a fan" will do But to tell them it looks crap or to call them a chav is just plain disrespectful.

I have respect for those of you who like to keep it clean and standard as well as those who try to make there's resemble a mk2 or a QS or others like myself who just do what they want to make there pride and joy better even if its only in there own eyes as thats all that matters, so if you really don't like what someone has done to there TT i suggest you don't do it to yours and leave it at that...

Anyway I'm glad i got that off my chest

Bring on my flaming [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you understanding the Title????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> Are you understanding the Title????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


To me its quite obvious I'm replying to an earlier post, i say obvious because Ive taken a quote from an earlier post and I'm simply defending my self against his remarks about my car and i then go on to explain my feelings about these sort of remarks on this forum by other members.

SIMPLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> This is beginning to [email protected]@ me right off... The MK1 section has gone down in the last three weeks...


Thank god i chaved mine up four weeks ago 

kidding, mine is fairly original, previous owner has lowered it and added BBS LM originals, but thats so far about it.. I am keeping it original as possible as long as possible to enjoy it for what it is.. then may have it tuned by WAK (is that chav) and put a QS or V6 valance on it! and possibly detail the engine.. ok soundiong chaver by the min..

ok should stop talking.. oh yeah neons in the washer sprays? and lighting under the side skirts..  (kidding)

James


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

dpbayly said:


> Bring on my flaming [smiley=argue.gif]


Painting the OUTSIDE of your headlights on ANY car is clearly plain bone-idleness and 100% chav :?

IMO if you seriously could not be bothered to do it properly they perhaps that 'mod' wasn't for you :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> dpbayly said:
> 
> 
> > Bring on my flaming [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Where's that bloody popcorn eating smiley when I want it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The smiley is being used on the Ray-Ban forum... a guy decided to paint his NHS specs to save on buying shades


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do seem to remember young Richard some fooking 'orrible lights and a naff CF bonnet someone had on their car not so long ago :lol: :wink: :-*

I'm in the "you pay your money and do what you want" camp


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm in the "you pay your money and do what you want" camp


Got to agree.

There's never been a truer saying than 'Beauty is in the eye of the beholder'.

It would be a boring world if everyone agreed on everything. :wink:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

But I think the point here is that it cheapens the TT brand as a whole. You don't see £50 grand BMWs or Mercedes with half tinted lights and B&Q do-it-yourself DRLs. You do, on the other hand, see every Saxo looking akin to a UFO.


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

CWJ said:


> But I think the point here is that it cheapens the TT brand as a whole. You don't see £50 grand BMWs or Mercedes with half tinted lights and B&Q do-it-yourself DRLs. You do, on the other hand, see every Saxo looking akin to a UFO.


But a MK1 TT is not a £50,000 car it is on the other hand cheap to buy so the point is pointless...

THIS IS MY OPINION

I much prefer the look of a modded TT to the standard car not saying the standard car does not look good but putting your own personal touches on them makes them sit apart from the rest and lets face it the world would be a less interesting place if we were all boring old farts driving standard TT's and writing on the forum " well today as normal i did nothing to my TT and tomorrow oh i might push the boat out and clean it"


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

".....Design Classic.....".

Nuff said.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

dpbayly said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > But I think the point here is that it cheapens the TT brand as a whole. You don't see £50 grand BMWs or Mercedes with half tinted lights and B&Q do-it-yourself DRLs. You do, on the other hand, see every Saxo looking akin to a UFO.
> ...


And tell me why it is that people who own £50 grand cars don't chavify their cars. Are they all boring old farts?


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Well i like my headlight mod A LOT so im not put off by other peoples remarks but while we are on the subject of cheap tacky chav tastic mods carried out to peoples

I put this too you Mr T3ubo what your saying is work such as:

Rear light tints
lowering
changing the exhaust 
Pointlessly removing the rear seats (Only my opinion) and fitting, roll cages or fake strut braces
painting brake calipers
Fitting puts of other cars
ECT,ECT

is of course commonly seen on your barry'd up corsa's ,saxo's, clio's ect

So does that not make your TT a chav mobile too..


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The TT was 30k not that long ago and just because it's now fairly cheap doesn't mean it has to be treated as such.

Most of us in the mk1 section mod to a certain extent, but the point of this thread was to have a flame at those that attach cheap crap and do botch jobs to the cars, and then believe they display 'outside the box' thinking and are somehow pushing the boundaries of design.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

dpbayly said:


> lets face it the world would be a less interesting place if we were all boring old farts driving standard TT's and writing on the forum " well today as normal i did nothing to my TT and tomorrow oh i might push the boat out and clean it"


I may accept being called an 'old fart' but I take exception to the 'boring' bit. :wink: :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> The TT was 30k not that long ago and just because it's now fairly cheap doesn't mean it has to be treated as such.


Spot on.


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

CWJ said:


> And tell me why it is that people who own £50 grand cars don't chavify their cars. Are they all boring old farts?


well the ultimate mods are done for you by companies such as ALPINA, AMG

And if that don't keep you satisfied then custom away like this:

http://nycetwits.com/2009/08/pimp-my-ri ... edes-benz/


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"If" we all did the same thing and had the same opinions wouldn't life be a weeeeee bit boring.

Some people would frown on my slut red seats do I give a fuck no and having met dpbayly at a recent meet I don't think he does either :wink:

People liking and doing different things makes the world go round :wink:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

dpbayly said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > And tell me why it is that people who own £50 grand cars don't chavify their cars. Are they all boring old farts?
> ...


So you liken your work to that of AMG and Alpina then?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Some people would frown on my slut red seats do I give a fuck no


You wasted your money on those gorgeous oem red seats mate... you could of just coloured the old ones in :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Some people would frown on my slut red seats do I give a fuck no
> ...


Robb shut up x


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> The TT was 30k not that long ago and just because it's now fairly cheap doesn't mean it has to be treated as such.
> 
> Most of us in the mk1 section mod to a certain extent, but the point of this thread was to have a flame at those that attach cheap crap and do botch jobs to the cars, and then believe they display 'outside the box' thinking and are somehow pushing the boundaries of design.


Modding is modding to say just because its carried out to a TT does not always make it tasteful to me thats just the kettle calling pot black

So to sum up you feel my headlight mod is bad funny enough i dont and im of equal opinion of the scafold mod in the back of your's which im sure you like,

Like has been mentioned no end in this thread its in the eye of the beholder that count because one mans great mod is another mans tacky crap you will *never* please everyone.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CWJ said:


> So you liken your work to that of AMG and Alpina then?


Did he say that :roll:

Think some people are taking themselves a bit too seriously evryone is allowed an opinion a point of view a style we live in the free world last time i checked 

Might post the engine bay picture up in a min now that was different let me go and find it :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Memories fade in time but this engine bay will always burn brighter than any star (sorry mate)


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks jamman i was just bout to point that out 



jamman said:


> Might post the engine bay picture up in a min now that was different let me go and find it :lol: :lol:


Please dont i have no excuse for that not even a barry'd saxo owner would have accepted that


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> Memories fade in time but this engine bay will always burn brighter than any star (sorry mate)


Oh you done it now, i need to go cry my self to sleep


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

dpbayly said:


> So to sum up you feel my headlight mod is bad funny enough i dont and im of equal opinion of the scafold mod in the back of your's which im sure you like,


You'll be pleased to know that the QS style rear seat delete kit came out of mine nearly a year ago now :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

jamman said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > So you liken your work to that of AMG and Alpina then?
> ...


No he didn't but he did say that even expensive cars get modded. I agree with this but there is little comparison between an AMG conversion and what he has done.

I will make a simple analogy: your girlfriend/wife with a orange spraytan or your girlfriend/wife with a proper golden suntan. One is natural and classy and the other fake and obviously cheap/tacky looking. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I know which one I would take everytime....

I'm outta here


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Your big enough you can handle it, I love the choice of blue myself :-* :-*

Sleep tight lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CWJ said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > CWJ said:
> ...


I've seen some very ugly Alpinas plus the cheap and tacky girls are more fun*

* Note to Ola yes I know your tan is real and no you aren't cheap and tacky and yes it's just a joke :-* :-*


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> dpbayly said:
> 
> 
> > So to sum up you feel my headlight mod is bad funny enough i dont and im of equal opinion of the scafold mod in the back of your's which im sure you like,
> ...


Damit, then there's nothing i can fault on your TT


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TheMetalMan0 said:


>


 :lol:

Some of what I have done to my car is ridiculous to others, do I care? do I bo**ocks  I like it.










































Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

how does the dog mod work???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Some of what I have done to my car is ridiculous to others, do I care? do I bo**ocks  I like it.


That's different though. You're just having a mid-life crisis. At some point you'll realise it's not working and just give up.

The people mentioned in this thread genuinely believe they're improving their car.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

For me its not so much the mods, there's plenty of TT's on here with mods im not overly keen on but when they're badly excuted and poorly done eg painted headlights it begins to make the TT look very chavy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CWJ said:


> I will make a simple analogy: your girlfriend/wife with a orange spraytan or your girlfriend/wife with a proper golden suntan. One is natural and classy and the other fake and obviously cheap/tacky looking. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I know which one I would take everytime....
> 
> I'm outta here


I'd take the one with the spray tan. By avoiding the sun, she'll not be wrinkled as fuck in later years and there's less chance she'll not die a slow, painful death from skin cancer.

And besides, who said all expensive cars are tasteful? Have you seen the door handles on the new M5? Chavvy as feck.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

How long before someone starts jacking up the rear of the TT, bunging great big General Grabber 60's on Wolfrace Slots on the back and having airbrushed flames on the bonnet similiar to the Model T Fords of yesteryear?
Possibly an exposed, chromed engine with glass bonnet for a clear view??

Hope not. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Realistically, if the TT becomes a 'classic' at some point in the future, *any* modifications will be viewed as a negative thing. The previous owners interpretation of 'tasteful' or 'well-executed' won't make the slightest difference in a market that values authenticity and originality over anything else.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> how does the dog mod work???


He sits in the passenger seat in a special harness and drools all over the ruddy shop  he loves it with the roof down up to about 60mph 



Spandex said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Some of what I have done to my car is ridiculous to others, do I care? do I bo**ocks  I like it.
> ...


Oh my GOD I have just been dissed by Spandex, I feel genuinely honoured to attracted your "wrath" my good man :lol: :lol:

The key phrase in your sentence to me "you'll realise it's not working and just give up" BUT it is working as I like it and it successfully draws attention to the car and the company name/website address on it  cynical? oh yes indeedy 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Publicity whore.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Some of what I have done to my car is ridiculous to others, do I care? do I bo**ocks  I like it.
> 
> Charlie


I love the bootlid. I had a similar idea for elsewhere on the car, but all my mod ideas are queueing up through lack of cash... :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Some of what I have done to my car is ridiculous to others, do I care? do I bo**ocks  I like it.
> ...


Here's a freebie... Drop your trousers, squat on the bonnet and squeeze one out. Apparently, anything that draws attention to your car 'works'. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a huge problem with brown and black... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Brown and red is not the theme old boy, it's red and black - surely that should be patently obvious 

Also as the bonnet is aluminium I would be awfully worried about denting it 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

worse than people actually modding their tt's, however bad it may seem is the audi tt kit car's based on the metro. Particularly the one's that are actually badged up to be an audi!

soon as that happens to a car you know it's curtains.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

I get the OP's point - it is not nice when you see a car that you have an affection for being subjected to modifications of dubious taste and jumped on by the 'Max Power' brigade.

I was part of the MR2 forums years ago and remember when people started putting stupid wings and body kits on the MK2s, totally spoiling what is in my mind a classic design.

However, as someone has already opined, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Personally, I find the OP's badgeless grille and painted front lights just as tacky and chavtastic as light brows, lexus lights and dump valves.

However, the key word here is 'personally'. It is just my opinion and nothing more and has no bearing on him expressing himself through modifying his own motor. As a few people have already said, it would be boring if everyone did the same and diversity and debate is what helps keeps forums alive and interesting (not to mention good for a laugh).

In terms of some of the other comments about the decline of the model, lets not get carried away here. Audi TTs were hardly considered the epitome of prestige motoring or the purest of drivers machines in the first place were they?!

*Prepares for outrage from fanboys [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

James Junior said:


> In terms of some of the other comments about the decline of the model, lets not get carried away here. Audi TTs were hardly considered the epitome of prestige motoring or the purest of drivers machines in the first place were they?!
> 
> *Prepares for outrage from fanboys [smiley=bomb.gif]


i agree. theres a lot of snobery on here and a lot of people think the tt is more than what it is.

i guess the problem with modding is everyones taste is diffrent, hence sometimes people do things that the majority dont agree with. i wonder how many people knocked wak when he did some of his mods in the ealry days?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

alun said:


> James Junior said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of some of the other comments about the decline of the model, lets not get carried away here. Audi TTs were hardly considered the epitome of prestige motoring or the purest of drivers machines in the first place were they?!
> ...


I think the OP was referring to the TT's status as a design icon more than it's dynamic qualities. Nobody ever bought a TT because of it's performance and it's in this area where most people make modifications. They want to make it perform the way it looks like it should. 

Cosmetically speaking there is very little to improve and many do so by subtly refining the look as opposed to adding unnecessary appendages and complications.

But as has been said, it's down to personal taste. Just don't throw on too much salt... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


lmao..i see spandy is talking crap as usual (sorry could not resist that one)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I usually hate it when people post topics like this one, sounds so pompous. It's just that the mk1 forum was being peppered more than usual with tasteless cack.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I think the OP was referring to the TT's status as a design icon more than it's dynamic qualities.
> 
> Cosmetically speaking there is very little to improve and many do so by subtly refining the look as opposed to adding unnecessary appendages and complications.


These 2 quotes are key to the argument in my opinion.

There is no getting away from the fact that cheap prices have coincided with the TT getting 'chavved' up by their new owners!

A TT is a prime example of only being suitable for OEM mods (again only in my opinion :wink: )

Saj


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm waiting for the first person to fit a nice big pair of these... http://www.trucknutz.com/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> i'm waiting for the first person to fit a nice big pair of these... http://www.trucknutz.com/


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had a neighbour once who used to hang a plastic bag of his own dog's shit from his tow hook. No doubt he dutifully cleared it up from the local golf course but it was hanging there for days! :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

manphibian said:


> i'm waiting for the first person to fit a nice big pair of these... http://www.trucknutz.com/


Wow you really can buy anything for your car these days :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Where would you find a place to expose your nut's from on the TT, front or rear :?: 

Getting back to the subject though, the TT demands vigilant time and effort to keep
it on song, so if as you are suggesting it's being snapped up by the "Chavie" cult i cannot
imagine such having the long term monies or interest to retain the classic. After a couple
of months or so they give up and sell up. The truly interested keep their "Classic" recognising
it for what it is, that includes you i think Luke.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTMBTT said:


> The truly interested keep their "Classic" recognising
> it for what it is, that includes you i think Luke.


LOL I think not, Luke has modded his a lot and is also selling it 



manphibian said:


> i'm waiting for the first person to fit a nice big pair of these... http://www.trucknutz.com/


Brilliant, what the hell were you searching for to find those 

Charlie


----------

